# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  DNA: de voorspeller van de toekomst

## StudentRadboudUMC

*DNA: de voorspeller van de toekomst*

Ieder stukje van het menselijk lichaam bevat erfelijke informatie. Deze informatie is opgeslagen in ons DNA. Sinds kort is het mogelijk om al het erfelijk materiaal van een mens af te lezen. De technieken hiervoor verbeteren snel. Daarom zal het binnen een jaar al mogelijk zijn om binnen één dag het DNA van een persoon in kaart te brengen. Maar wat betekent dit nu? En wat kunnen we hier in de toekomst mee?

*DNA, wat kunnen we daar mee?*
Meer kennis over erfelijke informatie zorgt voor meer kennis over de kans om ziek te worden. Ook is het mogelijk om van te voren in te schatten of een bepaalde behandeling effect zal hebben voor een individuele patiënt. Zo kun je in de toekomst het medicijn krijgen dat het beste bij jouw DNA past. Nu kunnen we dit nog maar heel beperkt. We kunnen het DNA wel aflezen, maar we kunnen het nog niet volledig begrijpen. Vergelijk het met het lezen van een vreemde taal. We kunnen de letters wel zien, maar we weten niet wat de woorden betekenen.

*Voorspellen welke ziekte je krijgt?*
Het is waarschijnlijk dat we in de toekomst wél al het DNA kunnen begrijpen. Dit betekent echter niet dat we bij de geboorte al met zekerheid kunnen zeggen welke ziektes iemand zal ontwikkelen. Iemand die rookt heeft bijvoorbeeld meer kans om longkanker te krijgen dan iemand die niet rookt. 
Stel, uit je DNA blijkt dat je 60% kans hebt om longkanker te krijgen. Zou dat je ervan weerhouden om te gaan roken? Of zou je deze informatie liever niet willen weten? 

*DNA en de wetenschap*
Het kunnen begrijpen van jouw DNA kan dus erg belangrijk zijn voor jezelf. Ook de wetenschap wil jouw DNA graag gebruiken om meer kennis te krijgen en de technieken te verbeteren. Deze verschillende belangen brengen problemen met zich mee. Jouw DNA is uniek, net zoals je vingerafdruk. Jouw DNA code is dus altijd naar jou terug te leiden. Dit kan voordelen hebben, maar ook nadelen. Het zorgt er bijvoorbeeld voor dat jouw gegevens nooit meer anoniem zijn. 
Daar komt bij dat we over 30 jaar misschien wel veel meer weten over het DNA dan nu. Stel je DNA wordt bij je geboorte opgeslagen. Zou je dan op je 60ste nog willen horen dat je een grote kans hebt om longkanker te krijgen?

*En nu?*
Het beter begrijpen van erfelijke informatie zal tot veel veranderingen in onze samenleving leiden. Technieken om DNA te lezen ontwikkelen zich zo snel dat we de precieze gevolgen nu nog lastig kunnen inschatten. Het is belangrijk om je hiervan bewust te zijn, want wie weet krijg je hier binnenkort zelf mee te maken.

----------

